
Ask HN: Getting hired on an F1 visa - aportnoy
I&#x27;m a recent graduate in math (BS) and am working at a university lab as a statistician. I am on an F1 visa and have the option of getting an OPT STEM extension so I can work for 3 years total. I love my current job but I want to transition to industry and have a higher pay than what a university can offer.<p>How hard is it to get hired at a startup&#x2F;company to do stats&#x2F;data science&#x2F;machine learning while on F1?<p>Are people at all interested in hiring someone who only has 3 years of legal presence guaranteed?<p>How common is it for startups&#x2F;companies to hire a person on OPT with the goal of sponsoring an H1B later?<p>Would be grateful to hear HNers&#x27; takes on this topic. See my profile if you&#x27;d like to email me.
======
imaginenore
Well, if you're good, there's a good chance they will hire you and convert you
to H-1B. But you need to have work experience. You can work up to 20
hours/week on campus on F-1, so go talk to your IT department, explain you
want to work.

